# T/C Pro Hunter turkey gun



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i have a t/c pro hunter muzzle loader and a t/c encore rifle with several barrels and love them.
i was going to buy the t/c turkey barrel but when i was pricing it was 400 for the barrel or 700 for a new pro hunter turkey gun.. i bought the full camo turkey gun.
yesterday i patterned it at 30 and 40 yards.the gun only shoots 3 inch shells.pretty awesome patterns.
the problem is it kicks like a mule. i have never shot a gun with recoil like this.i see now why T/C didn't make it 3 1/2 inch capable.
the pro hunter has the flex stock and simms recoil pad that is suppose to reduce recoil 50%.i can't imagine taking the barrel off and putting it on my encore frame.it would knock u down.
anybody have one of these ???
i think the problem is the stock is a little shorter than the regular pro hunter.
my hand is black an blue between my thumb and forefinger. maybe the hammer is hitting my hand during recoil.
what do u think?


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I assume you have a 12. I have a 20 with a 20" barrel and it does kick very well. I think the flex stock is just a marketing tool. I think it will reduce recoil some but not as they claim. I use a past recoil pad and it helps a bunch and like always in the field I never notice it. I never notice any discomfort in my hand just my shoulder and my neck. I have arthritis in my neck and back thats why I went with the 20 but it still has a sharp punch to it. Are you shooting from a bench or in a sitting hunting position? If from the bench I would suggest to anchor the fore stock down a bit more to help reduce the muzzle jump. You could get it ported it may help a bit.

Jim


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ahh the Joys of a single shot and magnum loads.. I too think the 50 percent claim is a bit crazy.. With that being said a good recoil pad makes a huge difference.. I do my patterning off a lead sled which takes the bite out of even the hardest kicking guns.. 

Another suggestion that I have heard good things about is the Evoshield recoil reducer.. Not only will this take some of the sting outta your gun, it may help to add some LOP..
http://www.evoshield.com/EvoShield-Recoil-Shield-Shield-Only-p/200r.htm


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

jem44357 said:


> I assume you have a 12. I have a 20 with a 20" barrel and it does kick very well. I think the flex stock is just a marketing tool. I think it will reduce recoil some but not as they claim. I use a past recoil pad and it helps a bunch and like always in the field I never notice it. I never notice any discomfort in my hand just my shoulder and my neck. I have arthritis in my neck and back thats why I went with the 20 but it still has a sharp punch to it. Are you shooting from a bench or in a sitting hunting position? If from the bench I would suggest to anchor the fore stock down a bit more to help reduce the muzzle jump. You could get it ported it may help a bit.
> 
> Jim


i was shooting from a bench..trying to get the best pattern with each brand of shell.it's a 12 gauge.not worring about recoil to my shoulder it's my hand that's black and blue. it comes straight back and bruses between my thumb and fore finger.sore as [email protected]#


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

woodie slayer said:


> i was shooting from a bench..trying to get the best pattern with each brand of shell.it's a 12 gauge.not worring about recoil to my shoulder it's my hand that's black and blue. it comes straight back and bruses between my thumb and fore finger.sore as [email protected]#


My best suggestion for that, can you get a pistol grip stock.. I know exactly what you are talking about having patterned about every gun under the sun.. The pistol grip will take of this


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have one also and it does kick like a mule


Flight


----------

